# Rockfish Baked in Foil with Leeks and Carrots



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

I just made this tonight from a recipe in Cooks Illustrated. I was skeptical b/c I usually fry or grill my fish, but I can tell you this was awesome! The original recipe was for Cod, but you could use any thick white fish fillets. I used some frozen rockfish fillets from December. Served it with a baked potato.

Ingredients
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened 
1 1/4 teaspoons fresh lemon zest, lemon cut into wedges 
2 medium garlic cloves, minced 
1 teaspoon fresh thyme leave, minced 
table salt 
ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons fresh parsley leaves, minced 
2 medium carrots, peeled and cut into matchsticks (about 1 1/2 cups) 
2 medium leeks, white and light green parts halved lengthwise, washed, and cut into matchsticks (about 2 cups) 
4 tablespoons vermouth or dry white wine 
4 cod fish fillets, 1 to 1 1/4 inches thick (about 6 ounces each)

Directions:
1. Combine butter, 1/4 t zest, 1 t garlic, thyme, 1/4 t salt, and 1/8 t pepper in small bowl. Combine parsley, remaining t zest, and remaining t garlic in another small bowl; set aside. Place carrots and leeks in medium bowl, season with salt and pepper, and toss together. 
2. Adjust oven rack to lower-middle position and heat oven to 450 degrees. Cut eight 12 inch sheets of foil; arrange four flat on counter. Divide carrot and leek mixture among foil sheets, mounding in center of each. Pour 1 T vermouth over each mound of vegetables. Pat fish dry with paper towels; season with salt and pepper and place one fillet on top of each vegetable mound. Spread quarter of butter mixture on top of each fillet. Place second square of foil on top of fish; crimp edges together in 1/2 inch fold, the fold over three more times to create a packet about 7 inches square. Place packets on rimmed baking sheet (overlapping slightly if necessary). 
3. Bake packets 15 minutes. Carefully open foil, allowing steam to escape away from you. Using thin metal spatula, gently slide fish and vegetables onto plate with any accumulated juices; sprinkle with parsley mixture. Serve immediately, passing lemon wedges separately.


----------

